# Panoramafotos



## Sergo (6. Februar 2004)

Hello ,...

Kennt vielleicht jemand ein Programm womit man von einzelnen Fotos *brauchbare*  Panoramafotos machen kann ? Hab mich etwas im Netz schlauch gemacht und hab da Panoramafactory und Ulead 360 gefunden !Mit denen kann man zwar Panoramafotos erzeugen,aber für profesionelle Anwendungen mit den Panoramafotos ist das nichts,...

Bitte um Hilfe,...

thx anyway


----------



## Blumenkind (6. Februar 2004)

PhotoStitch ist da auch ganz brauchbar
Eigentlich sind solche Programme auch bei jeder Digicam dabei wenn ich mich nicht irre?!


----------



## Sergo (10. Februar 2004)

Eigendlich sollte bei der Camera das Programm dabei sein, du hast recht,..aber bei der Sony Cam war leider keines dabei   Wenn es dich oder irgendein USER interessiert,..hab ein WIRKLICh brauchbares Programm gefunden ! Es heißt Panorama Maker ! 
Das geile an diesem PRogramm ist, du kannst 24 Bilder bei einer Resolution von 3000 x 2000 einfügen und das Programm macht dir super Ergebnisse, ohne Probleme !

Url: http://www.arcsoft.com/de/products/software/en/panoramamaker.html

mfg Sergo


----------



## LorQaPla (14. Februar 2004)

Moin,
also ich finde Panorama Factory Klasse.
Das gibt es von Smokey City Design. Meine Version kann leider nur horizontale Panoramen - das aber dafür super!
Das Programm gibt es hier:
http://www.panoramafactory.com/


----------



## DonPablo (11. März 2004)

Hallo,

die Panotools von Helmut Dersch sind ganz gut, aber ohne wirkliches Wissen fast nicht zu bedienen. Es gibt aber verschiedene Oberflächen für die Tools. Zum Beispiel ptgui und hugin. Während ptgui allerdings Shareware ist und ca. $60 kostet, aber von der Bedienung her auch gut gelöst ist, ist hugin derzeit noch Beta, dafür aber Freeware. Allerdings unterscheiden sich ptgui und hugin nicht großartig.
Ein Beispiel für ein mit ptgui zusammengebasteltes Bild findet ihr hier.

Grüsse
dp


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (12. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von LorQaPla _
> *Moin,
> also ich finde Panorama Factory Klasse.
> Das gibt es von Smokey City Design. Meine Version kann leider nur horizontale Panoramen - das aber dafür super!
> ...



Ja, ich find das Programm auch gut. Nur er leider nicht (wie er auch geschrieben hat) ...


----------



## Karnak (15. März 2004)

Kann man das mit dem Program auch so machen wie auf dieser Seite:

http://www.deutschland-panorama.de/


beim Beispiel von Sylt kann man das Bild drehen und die Größe ändern, weiß jemand wie man das genau machen kann?


----------



## mike_h (24. März 2004)

*Panorama Programm*

Hi
ich kenne Photo-Vista und von Olympus den Camedia Master Pro.
Beide machen meiner Meinung nach gute Panoramen- dabei ist Camedia Master
Spitze, wenn man mit Olympus Kameras UND Olympus Originalkarten die Panoramen schon in der Kamera vorbereitet. 
Dieses kann auch hochkant erstellt werden.
Ciao
Mike


----------

